# Atatching Theraband Gold To An Original Milbro Frame



## charlie nelly (Jun 22, 2012)

I did'nt know where to post this so here i go, i recently got one of those original milbro frames (if you know what i mean?) now i know these originally had square rubber on but i wanted to know how i would go about ataching theraband gold to this fork? Any help much epreciated, also does anyone else use this frame with theraband?

cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Charlie,
I have an Original Milbro. I put flat Latex on it by folding the ends in half and placing about a half inch over the top of the prong and coming down the front. Tie thin rubber bands around the bottom of the opening for the square rubber and the folded 1/2" of latex and wind real tight. It is a good solid attachment. Keep your folded ends towards the throat. Good luck! Flatband


----------

